# calmac ferries old photos



## river clyde (Dec 31, 2010)

more of my dads old slides caledonian mcbrayne ferries this time 
http://johnhendriesphotos.fotopic.net/c1942739.html


----------



## iain789 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Broken link*

Your link's not working.(Whaaa)

Edit: Just remembered that Fotopic went bust last month. I hope that your pics are retrievable, and you can repost them somewhere else.


----------



## river clyde (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah fotopic is dead (MAD)
all the photos are on my hard drive but I haven't had time to create a new website yet I'm looking at what alternatives are best could take a while yet


----------

